# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Hub Robot and Hub Robot Mini, home robots, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - LG Corporation

----------


## Airicist

LG's Hub Bots are seriously cute AI assistants

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> LG’s Hub Bots have Alexa’s super AI brains in bodies made for shaking it to your favorite tunes.


"LG's new Hub Robot ties together the smart home"

by David Priest
January 4, 2017

----------

